# Beginner Recurve Bow



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Sounds like you are on the right track.

A 62" might be one they have in stock, but it is shorter than would be recommended as a target bow for someone your height. 66" should be just fine for you. And 25# sounds fine, too.

There are a number of basic simple Take Down wooden riser bows. Some of them are actually the same bows by the same manufacturer sold under different names.

The PSE Buckeyes are made by Ragim, the main difference being that you can order more sizes from Ragim.

The Polaris are a pretty common starter bow, too.

Be sure to check with your supplier about the availability of limbs, though. You may or may not be able to buy limbs separately depending on the make and model. Starter bows use proprietary limbs rather than ILF limbs, and now all makes starter are compatible with others, though some are, such as the Buckeye and the Ragim.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Q - 

(Hummm, always wanted to call somebody "Q")

For what you describe, the Buckeye might just do it. It's entry level in most senses of the word, but have enough features to keep you going until you have enough experience to decide what what you want to do long term.

The down side on the Buckeye (and it's big brother, the Optima) are the limbs. They are not very efficient and can twist easily, if you're not careful. Sorry, not familiar with the Wildcat or the Polaris. 

While longer is generally easier to learn on, with a 27" draw, 62" might not be too bad. Only gotcha will be if your draw length increases - and yes, it might. More specifically, no 66" wouldn't hurt.

Not knowing anything about you, hard to say what's too light, but understand a lot of serious target guys start in the 25-30# range - by necessity. The finesse of shooting a bow correctly can't be learn if draw weight becomes a factor. 

OK, thats the std spiel. With a $150 cap, the might do it. But there are better options. If you're not in a hurry, eBay searches can be very fruitful. As usual, if you have questions, ask. 

Here's a note from [email protected]



> I'd like to offer a great option in the Samick 23" Candidate/Privilege riser and limbs. Samick just lowered the price on the riser to $79.99 and the ILF Limbs are $89.99 for a total bow price of $169.98 which includes a string from LAS.


Might not be what you had in mind, but could be worth a look see. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Another bow that is inexpensive but a solid recurve with some good features is the Ragim Impala or Impala Deluxe. 

You can get it with limb weights of 30# to 60# & they come in 60" - 62". 

They feature a 3 piece take down design with brass mountings for a sight, rest, & stabilizer if you so chose to do so.


----------



## DeoreDX (May 13, 2009)

I looked at the Matrix/Mohegan/Buckeye/Polaris etc. and liked the Polaris the best of the bunch because of the lack of plastic around the limb mount and the fact that rest is curved so you could shoot off the shelf if you wanted. But for target archery shooting off the shelf probably isn't a concern for you and plastic around the limb pockets probably isn't that big of a deal.  I think I would put limb availability as one of the big deciding factors between all of those bows, because they really are pretty similar.


----------



## Q33 (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys!

Thanks for all the quick responses! Well, it looks like I'll probably go with a 66" buckeye/wildcat/matrix...and I'm pretty sure the buckeye and the wildcat are the same bows, so its really only down to two bows. I'll take your guys' advice and figure out if its easier to get the limbs for one of those bows. 

Another question though...the Ragim Matrix bow has laminated fiberglass limbs, whereas I can't find any limb info on either the Buckeye/Wildcat. Is this pretty typical on a bow at this price range? Are the Buckeye/Wildcat laminated wood or are they fiberglass as well? Is one better than the other?

Thanks for the other suggestions though! The Samick isn't quite what I'm looking for and its a bit out of my price range. The Impala looks really good, but again, a little bit out of my price range. 

Viper1 - What do you mean by efficiency and twisting? If the limbs twist, does that mean I have to get new limbs? Sorry if this is a stupid question...I don't really know too much about archery. 

DeoreDX - Did you notice any differences between the Matrix and the Buckeye? Also, is there any reason why you don't like the plastic around the limb mount? I never shot off the shelf before...I've always used an arrow rest....is there a benefit to shooting off the shelf?

Thanks again! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Q - 

The limbs being inefficient means they are, well, slow for the draw weight - not terrible, but not great. I've seen a couple come from the factory with sig twists and those had to be returned. Almost any recurve limb, regardless of price, will twist if you try hard enough, but it doesn't take take much with these. However, most of the time it's not a big deal as they can be untwisted fairly easily - but why bother when you don't have to???

The Buckeye limbs are wood (maple, IIRC) and fiberglass laminated.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have started out quite a few young & first time adult archers with the Polaris bows. For the money, they can't be beat in my mind. Lancaster is a great place to deal, and they have the stock plus same day shipping. Samick is putting out some new bows as well this spring. Go for the longer bow in any case, I draw 26" but shoot only longer bows, both LB and recurve. Bill
Yes, Polaris limbs are laminated wood & glass


----------



## Q33 (May 29, 2009)

Just wanted to drop by and say thanks again for all the help and clarification about the bows!


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I've shot both the Polaris and the Wildcat/Matrix (which are the same bow, except that the Matrix has black glass on the limbs, directed more towards beginning hunter/trad archers, while the Wildcat has white glass lams and is more marketable to target archers). I personally think that the Samick is the better bow of the two. The limbs on both makes are wood/fiberglass laminated.

If you use a bowstringer to sting your bow, then you shouldn't have any problems with limb twist. If you leave your bow strung, you should place it on a rest between shooting sessions, then you shouldn't have any limb twist issues, either.

It is a good idea to buy what your local shop offers, if you're satisfied with their service. Anyway, good luck making a choice, and welcome to the wonderful sport of archery!


----------



## David Edwinson (May 12, 2009)

I'm a beginner, too, and I got a 66" Mohegan, 28#. I just shot it for the first time tonight, and it was great! I got it from my local archery shop for $115.


----------

